# Text-to-Speech for Algs?



## Zarlor (Jun 17, 2010)

I was trying to learn some more PLLs today and I'd really like to be able to watch the cube as I slowly do the moves, but I find myself only staring at the screen as I read the next move. I was thinking that if there was some text-to-speech software for the algs I could just focus on the cube as the moves were read to me. 

Or, if there was a program that could show the letters of the algs in like 200 point size on the screen one by one, then I could hold the cube in front of the monitor and I could see them out of the corner of my eye.

Is there any software like this already?

Thanks!


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 17, 2010)

Random text to speech I found:

http://www.acapela-group.com/text-to-speech-interactive-demo.html

You have to write "prime" instead of ', though.

And for the 200pt font, you could use Microsoft Word or something.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 17, 2010)

http://translate.google.com/#en|en|R%2C%20U%2C%20R%20inverted%2C%20U%20inverted

Or just use windows sound recorder and record the algs in your own voice....


----------



## Ron Starc (Mar 9, 2015)

The current best text to speech software is Text Speaker. It has customizable pronunciation, reads anything on your screen, and it even has talking reminders. It is great for learning languages as it highlights the words as they are being read. The bundled voices are well priced and sound very human. Voices are available in English, French, Italian, Spanish, German, and more. Easily converts blogs, email, e-books, and more to MP3 or for listening instantly.


----------



## Ben123 (Sep 6, 2019)

The best text to speech app is "Text Speaker". You can use it to convert your text into an audio file with human sounding voices. Try this app. You will find it very good.


----------

